# Question before i get xm on MLB?



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all I am looking into getting xm for the baseball. I wanted to know what is the charge for the package? We are wanting to get the Cubs game's on audio since our local fm station is not getting the Cubs. It seems to me it was like 99 bucks for all teams. Can I get just the Cubs. 99 bucks seems a bit steep for MLB for one team. We also have Sirius as well so that way we will have both. Also should I wait for the merger or go ahead and get xm now. With our local channel not getting the Cubs I am completely done with Fm. I do have a system picked out just wanted to make sure on a couple of things. Thanks Max.


----------



## rafst29 (Dec 12, 2006)

I pay 12.00 a month for the complete XM programming, MLB is included..all the teams...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

MLB is included in the XM package price.

Don't wait for the merger. It still has hoops to go through and, even after the merger, a Sirius radio will not be able to get XM programming. There is much to be worked out and it will certainly last beyond this year's baseball season.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok, thanks guys I think for now I decided not get xm for now. The Cubs are on WCIU I think like 10 times don't think it would be worth the cost to get xm for just 10 games. Plus we can get WGN Radio at night on my c.crane radio.In fact I have Pat and Ron now on WGN and it sounds great. I may just end up getting another Sirius radio for the upstairs. I can get some of XM's music for free with AOL radio which I like has well. Max.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

To me, Pat and Ron sound better thru XM because it is more like an FM sound. I can get WGN on the radio but in the car I have a TON of local interference. 
So I usually listen to them on XM....unless it is an away game and I still want to hear Pat and Ron.

I love the scrolling score feature my unit has...can listen to something else but still see what is going on with the Cubs....so I can stay connected when my wife would rather listen to something else....


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

kbuente-that's why I love my c.crane radio c.rane has the ability to get the stations strong and sometimes you dont know even know it's on am. I live about 8 hours from chicago and we get WGN Radio great at night and sometimes during the day. Also I can listen to Pat and Ron anytime over the tv Guys-I think Len and Bob are boring as heck and sometimes they talk about nothing and put u to sleep-- at least with Pat and Ron you know they are true fans. Max.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

max1 said:


> kbuente-that's why I love my c.crane radio c.rane has the ability to get the stations strong and sometimes you dont know even know it's on am. I live about 8 hours from chicago and we get WGN Radio great at night and sometimes during the day. Also I can listen to Pat and Ron anytime over the tv Guys-I think Len and Bob are boring as heck and sometimes they talk about nothing and put u to sleep-- at least with Pat and Ron you know they are true fans. Max.


If listening to games on the computer is an option for you, you can listen to Pat and Ron for every Cubs game (and coverage of all other MLB games, too ) on MLB Audio for 14.95 / year.

For 19.95 you can join the Cubs club and get MLB Audio included:

https://secure.mlb.com/chc/fan_forum/cubs_club/index.jsp

For 14.95 you can get MLB Audio only, (and optionally right now 3 months of Sports Illustrated for free.)

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscription...gda_040908&source=LP&affiliateId=CLUBHOMEPAGE


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks I looked into that too but I also found another station that carrys the Cubs out of Storm Lake Ia ESPN 990 which we get pretty good during the day. Plus I don't want to have stay by the computer for 3 hours to listen to a ball game after working on a computer all day. when I can get them on radio. I just don't know if I can handle another season of Len and Bob on tv. There is no chemistry between the 2 of them. Nice guys but bad announcers. Max.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

MikeW said:


> MLB is included in the XM package price.
> 
> Don't wait for the merger. It still has hoops to go through and, even after the merger, a Sirius radio will not be able to get XM programming. There is much to be worked out and it will certainly last beyond this year's baseball season.


I stated this elsewhere but Sirius will get the feeds directly from MLB and broadcast without XM. The same with XM and NASCAR. Just open up the MRN pot and broadcast it.


----------

